# Linux Academy



## bbqnerd (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello. I'm new to this forum and FreeBSD. I was wondering if anyone else is having trouble viewing Linux Academy videos on Firefox/Chromium? I followed the handbook instructions for installing flash, and it works on other sites except this one. Does it just not work on FreeBSD?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 2, 2016)

Flash works fine on Firefox but Chrome/Chromium no longer uses the plugin for Flash (cause Flash is dead and Google took it out).

Did you quit out of Firefox after installing everything? Did you run the `nspluginwrapper -a -v -i` for each user?


----------



## bbqnerd (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank you for your quick reply.  I'll try it and see if it works.


----------

